# bends



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Just got my first guitar teacher after playing for some years without one, so I guess I should ask him the next time I see him, but I thought I'd ask here as well.

I guess there are basically two techniques to do bends, either you push the string up, or you pull the string down. I don't know if this is correct, but from what I've seen, and from what I do, if you push the string up, you generally use your entire hand, and sort of twist at the wrist, while pulling the string down, you generally just use your fingers and perform a sort-of grasping movement. Now, since I think I see the technique of pushing the string up used more often, and I imagine that using your entire hand rather than just one or two fingers would give you more strength and thus control, that should be the preferred technique. However, I have rather small hands, so the palm of my hand is stopped by the neck of the guitar rather soon if I try to push my hand up, so ATM pulling the strings down seems a lot easier for me; I know though that with practice I could become better at doing it the other way.

So my question is, is there a preferred technique for doing bends, or are there situations where one is more appropriate than the other? Or should I just do whatever feels/sound better?

Thanks


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the general rule of thumb (ha) for most players is to bend towards the neck's center line. so, on the highest (pitch) strings, you bend towards the ceiling, and on the lower strings (E A and D) you bend towards the floor. always use as many fingers as you can spare for bending, good support is key.


----------

